# High Quality Hoodie for DTG



## gijoe985 (Sep 15, 2009)

Hello all,

I am trying to find a good hoodie to use. I don't do the DTG work myself, but I know that it should be a higher cotton content. I am trying to find a pull over hoodie that is extra think and long. My friend best described it as his "old sketer hoodies". They were typically lined and a bit longer than others. I am more interested in finding the lined ones. It seems that all I can find are blends with not enough cotton. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## BB Geo (Dec 15, 2011)

Have you looked into Hoodies & Sweatshirts | Independent Trading Company or Beimar - Welcome?


----------



## gijoe985 (Sep 15, 2009)

Not yet, but I will now. So far I have only been looking through the companies that my printer uses...


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

We use Hanes Print Pro F170 (90/10) which is widely available with wholesalers.


----------



## youngmi1969 (Jan 21, 2008)

I have printed on dark hoodies with white underbase with as little as 60% cotton content with absolutely no problems with washing and durability. I do use a little more pretreatment and sometimes 2 underbase passes. I have also printed 50/50 cotton poly blend tshirts that have held up very well too. I know people don't recommend it , but I have had very good luck with it - test for yourself


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

american apparel has the best hoodies for dtg printing, dark and light. the difference between them and the others is stunning.


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

binki said:


> american apparel has the best hoodies for dtg printing, dark and light. the difference between them and the others is stunning.


Any particular model/type?


----------



## davitos (Sep 5, 2007)

we use b&c hoodies and they are miles away from fotl and gildan hoodies....


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

binki said:


> the difference between them and the others is stunning.


Like price, availability (if you don't live in California) and company morals.

http://www.wpix.com/news/wpix-ameri...leged-teen-sex-slave-20110308,0,4213766.story


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

We did the printing on the hot pink hoodies. I don't remember the spec on them but I believe they are 100% cotton or close to it.


----------



## dptk (Aug 14, 2009)

Tultex hoodie has a high content cotton face , i use it for discharge, so should also work well for DTG I would think


----------

